# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Miele] Miele H326-1E, Τζάμι πόρτας

## stevelo

Έσπασε το εξωτερικό τζάμι της πόρτας σε κουζίνα Miele H326-1E. 
To original η Miele το έχει 430!!!!!! ευρώ. Τιμή απαγορευτική για τα οικονομικά μου.
Σκέφτηκα να κόψω ένα και να το τοποθετήσω. Ήδη βρήκα ένα μαστορα εδώ στην Πόλη μου που κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά με κόστος 50 ευρώ.
Το πρόβλημά μου είναι πως δεν γνωρίζω τις ακριβείς διαστάσεις του τζαμιού μιας και έγινε θρύματα. Από το κομμάτι inox με το λογότυπο της εταιρείας μέτρησα το πλάτος (59,5 cm), αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το ύψος.
Αν κάποιος φίλος έχει την ίδια κουζίνα ή γνωρίζει κάτι σχετικά θα με βοηθούσε πολύ.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

